# Conzelman Road Closed Until Sep



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

http://www.projectheadlands.gov/eblasts.htm#april08

*Battery Spencer to McCullough Road. Closed to all users for the duration of the construction from April 11 until September 16.*

Sorry, I can't cut-and-paste the full text. The rocket surgeons who put that site together used a .jpg file to display this information.

But six loving months?

Hope you all like riding through the tunnel.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, if the repaving job is as awesome as it is at the top of Hawk Hill, that will be OK. More patience...


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Hit it yesterday as I was hoping to do a mountain bike ride over to the Tennessee valley Stables and back. Had to reroute myself through the tunnel. Bummer it will be so long.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

centurionomega said:


> Well, if the repaving job is as awesome as it is at the top of Hawk Hill, that will be OK. More patience...


Some of the road bed work was pretty sucky.

I don't mean to be a jerk but have you noticed how Conzelman has started to fall apart west of Hawk Hill?

The road bed is subsiding and there are deep depressions forming. The section west of Battery Rathbone has some especially nasty areas.

Their treatment of the parking area on Hawk Hill has gotten a lot of complaints. It's about as naturalistic as a South of Market Condo.

I hope we're not going to have more of these kinds of 'improvements'.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

ah, another grand re-closing. I giddily anticipate it's next re-closure.


----------

